# Bowtech Realm X Package $800



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys its a sad day. I have to sell a new archery package setup due to my hand tremors just not allowing me to shoot. I have a Bowtech Realm X 60lb limb bow. At most 60 arrows thru it. 

It has a Spot Hogg 5 pin fast Eddie sight, QAD HDX Rest, Beestinger stabilizer, Spot Hogg Wiseguy release, two barely shot targets 1 being a big bag target and 1 being a block target, Dozen Kinetic kaos arrows and 6 new schwacker expandable broadheads. Also has a new Easton softcase. All together this ran me over $1600 last year. I just have to sell it all and move on. Thanks. Message me or call at 928-710-5789 and I can send you pics. 

Ryan


----------

